#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-08-02
<phillip> hi, DaGardner ?
<phillip> bin morgen wohl vielleicht nicht da :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-07-27
<phillip> "t's a bug in the string. It needs to be rewritten, as it uses multiple plural variables, which gettext does not support"
<phillip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtg/+bug/1170903
<phillip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/228719
<phillip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/490149
<phillip> give the developers a suggestion for a better string that works with translations
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-01
<mikemet> join #ubuntu-de
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2017-08-01
<herld> Hi ich hab image von neuen ubuntu und hab linux drauf ich hab keine ahnung wie ich jetzt linux usb creator (exe) ausführen kann?
